# What tests am I looking at with me being 36?



## AmeliasMum

Ok, I just had a baby in April of 2013, a few months after I turned 35. I just turned 36 on 06 Jan, and got my ++ on the 18th. This is potentially Take Home Baby #5 in 8 years, with 10+ losses along the way. Including a loss in Dec. My OB had commented that I was AMA at the end of my last pg, and did some extra blood tests and scans. My insur. covers all genetic and other testing needed for women over 35, but what can I expect, or what should I ask for? I am thinking I should head in around 6-7wks for viability scan? This in unchartered territory for me, LOL. I am just praying this babe sticks around. I am coming on 5wks, so very early, but should I call his office to schedule, or is that putting the cart before the horse?


----------



## kel21

Fxd for you! I would be interested in the answer to this too. I am 37 and pg with number 2. I go for my first beta tomorrow since I have had 2 previous early losses.


----------



## sun

Here they don't really push any additional testing until 40+. You can get the IPS prenatal screening + ultrasound at 10-12 weeks - it is offered to everyone regardless of age, but recommended to 35+ mamas. If you're in the US and have good coverage or lots of money you can get the harmony test which is very accurate (much better than IPS percentage screening) with regards to genetic issues and also the sex of the baby. You can get it elsewhere too, but it is very expensive. 

But really, 36 is no big deal LOL. Everyone I know started having babies in their mid-30s (some in their 40s) and no one I know has had any complications. It's not so black & white as baby is fine at 34 and suddenly you're in the danger zone at 35. Chances are much greater that you will have a normal low risk pregnancy. 

Congrats to you both! xo


----------



## ms.tjulz

After 35 in the US you will be offered various screening tests where they test your blood and do a scan which when they are compared give you a risk factor or percentage of your chance of baby having chromosomal abnormalities. there are 2 definitive test that are offered which is the Chorionic Villus Sampling (CVS) done between 11-13 weeks or Amniocentesis done sometime in 2nd trimester 15-18 I believe. Those two test will give you a definite yes or no answer. The only thing the CVS can't determine is neural tube defects. You would have a blood test done a little later to determine that. The amino does however. Again these are just offered to you. Like Mumof2 said you don't just turn 35 and are all of a sudden in danger. But being older increases your chances. But the chances that your baby is normal is way higher. I had the CVS done because I wanted a yes or no answer not a risk factor. I was referred to a specialist who was highly experienced with CVS's. So anyway this all comes down to personal choices. If you know you would not terminate d/t downs or another chromosomal abnormality there is really no point in having the tests done unless you want to know so you can prepare your self. Good luck!


----------



## AmeliasMum

My insurance covers the Materni21 and Harmony testing, just have to be sure my OB offers them, LOL. My old OB told me I would have to travel 9 hour to Minnesota to get an NT Scan done, since no one in ND offered it, no really, he told me that in front of DH. He also refused to do the Anatomy scan until I was 23+ weeks. Came to find out from his nurse he did that due to, umm, "religious" reasons. My new OB told me that they do offer the NT Scan when I was pg with my last baby, but I was already 6+ months when I transferred to him. I am going to call this week and see if they will see me during my 6th or 7th week.....


----------



## Julia35

I just did the MaterniT21 test, and awaiting results. I had a 6.5 week viability scan, and betas when I first got a bfp. I'm 35. I will be 36 in March. I'm not sure if I will have any extra scans or labs though.


----------



## pandi77

I did the MaterniT21 test and I think it was a great experience. I hope this test becomes more widely available to everyone and less expensive for those under 35 because it is so accurate and non-invasive. CVS and Amnio are only as good as the person is qualified to do so and even then they still have a risk of miscarriage so it's a tough decision to make when most of the "risk screenings" like NT scan and other blood test available give you a 1/20 or 1/60 chance. At least with one of these new free fetal cell DNA test you know within 99.8% of accuracy if you are actually at high risk. If you come back high risk you can then elect to get a more invasive test to get a definitive answer.

Good luck and let us know how you get along!


----------



## Loosgroovmom

I did materniT21 and it was a great experience. I'm new at this and had no idea what I was doing when I said yes to the test, but what a relief. I even got to find out the sex a month earlier than usual. Now I can just worry about the million other things besides abnormal chromosomes ;)


----------



## DaisyQ

Following this thread. Turned 36 in December and just found out on Saturday that I'm pregnant with baby #2 (not yet 5 weeks along). I just had a baby in May, and all we did was bloodwork and NT scan, which gave us very low odds, but we already knew baby was chromosomally normal because we did ivf with CCS. So I'm totally in the dark about what to do this time. I'm thinking maternitiT21 or Harmony test, then decide about cvs or amnio based on those results.


----------



## mh_ccl

I'm 36, and we opted for Maternit21 testing. Everything came out fine, and it was a relief knowing that so early.

Our insurance covered it, but I called before to negotiate my rate with the company. When insurance didn't cover ALL of it, I only had to pay the negotiated rate. I think it was $200, which was worth it for my peace of mind.


----------



## AmeliasMum

Heading in in the AM for a scan. Will be one day short of 7wks. OB ordered a Beta last Thursday to see if it was over 5000, which he was hoping for. It came back at 25,779 at 29DPO. Soooo, he wanted to see me on Friday, but it was -20 something and traveling 2+ hours with 4 kiddos wasn't something we wanted to do. So Tuesday it is! Scared and nervous!


----------



## sakuramiss

I appreciated this thread as I am 36 and examining tests to determine egg age and health in a country that is Eastern (so terms differ). Best of luck to you and many thanks for posting an important question! ^^


----------



## SonAmyMom

I hadn't even thought of the extra tests. I'm 36 now, and it's only been about 3 years since this stage in my last pregnancy. We didn't even discuss extra tests then (I was under 35). I don't even know what any of the tests are you're all referring to, lol!

With my last, we did the standard quad-screen blood test early in the second trimester, and it came back with high AFP (risk factor for neural tube defects). That was quite a scare! It ended up that he's fine in that regard, but we found out a year a go that he has a rare chromosome abnormality (18 p deletion). The AFP levels and chromosome abnormality don't seem to be related. Still, I'm not sure if I want to even do the quad-screen, let alone additional tests, this time. We wouldn't terminate anyway, but on the other hand, it would be nice to be able to prepare ...


----------

